# The All New General Subject Do You Know This...



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 7, 2008)

...*Flags and Banners*-session.

...*Europe* sub-session...

I - Red banner with a black double-headed eagle in the centre. = *Albania*

II - Horizontal. Red + Blue + Orange (former republic of USSR) = *Armenia*

III - Horizontal. Red + White + Red. (East of Switzerland) = *Austria*

IV - Vertical. Black + Yellow + Red. (South of Holland) = *Belgium*

V - Horizontal. Black + Red + yellow. = *Germany*

VI - Vertical. Blue + White + Red. = *France*

VII - Horizontal. Red + White + Blue. = *The Netherlands*


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 10, 2008)

I - is Albania's flag
II - is Armenia's
III - Holand maybe?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Well done, DB! u may continue.

Try again on III.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 12, 2008)

III Is it Austria's?
IV is the flag of Belgium
V no idea... unless you ment black- red- yellow which is the German
VI France
VII my firts thaught was Croatia, only it has a Crest on it. It took me a while but i guess it's the flag of the Netherlands


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 12, 2008)

Well done, Db! U may continue.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 13, 2008)

XI - Denmark
XIII - Finland
XIV - Greece
XV - Italy (if it's right to left)
And, sorry to question you, but is that the right order of the rest? XII- Estonia (horizontal), VIII- horizontal and X- Czech Republic (with red lower field)


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry for messing up the placing of the colours.

have corrected.

Well done, Db! U may continue.

VIII - Horizontal. White, Green & Red. Eastern Europe. = *Bulgaria*

IX - Centered. Piece of land in orange. = *Cyprus*

X - Left: Blue Triangle. Up: White Field. Down: Red Field. = *Czech Republic*

XI - White thin cross on Red bottom. = *Denmark*

XII - Horizontal. Blue, Black & White. = *Estonia*

XIII - Blue thin cross on White bottom. = *Finland*

XIV - Upper left corner: White cross on Blue. Blue/White striped. = *Greece*

XV - Horizontal. Red, White & Green. Eastern Europe = *Hungary* 

XVI - Vertical. Green, White & Orange. = *Ireland*

XVII - Vertical. Green, White & Red = *Italy*

XVIII - Horizontal. Red, very thin White line & Red = *Latvia*

XIX - Horizontal. Yellow, Green and Red = *Lithuania*


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 22, 2008)

XV - Hungary
XVI - Ireland
XVII - Italy
XIX - Lithuania (if I spelled it right)
XXII - Poland
XXIII - Portugal
XXIV - Romania
XXV - Serbia
XXVI - Spain
XXVII - Sweden
XXVIII - Great Britain


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Well done, DB! U may continue.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 23, 2008)

VIII - Bulgaria 
XXIX - Croatia
XXX - Macedonia
XXXI - Turkey
XXXIII - Iceland
XXXIV - Andorra
XXXV - Norway
XXXVI - Bosnia and Herzegovina
XXXVII - hope I spell it right - Liechtenstein
XXXVIII - Monaco
XXXX - Serbia
XXXXI - Switzerland
Most of this is guessing based on mirky knowledge and locations and some help from friends... the rest we couldn't make out... so I'm done.
Can you make a new post only with the rest of the flags, so the list won't be that long?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Well done, DB! U may continue.

XX - Horizontal. Red, White & Turquios. Central Europe. Small Duchy. Bordered by France & Germany. = *Luxembourg*

XXI – Vertical. White field (Left) and Red field. Formely British colony in the Mediterranean. = *Malta*

XXII – Horizontal. White field (above) and Red field = *Poland*

XXIII – Vertical. Green (Left) and Red Field. Crest pretty much centered. = *Portugal*

XXIV – Vertical. Blue, Yellow and Red. = *Romania*

XXV – Horizontal. White, Blue & Red with a small Blue crest to the left. = *Slovenia*

XXVI – Horizontal. Thin Red line, broad Yellow, thin Red line and crest to the left. = *Spain*

XXVII – Thin Yellow cross on Blue field = *Sweden*

XXVIII – Red and White Crosses and X:s combined on Blue field = *Great Britain* 

XXIX – Horizontal. Red above, whit middle, blue below (checkered crest centered.) = *Croatia*

XXX – Yellow splayed sun on the red field. = *Macedonia*

XXXI – Mooncicle and star in white on red = *Turkey*

XXXII – Periferial islands. Yellow and red cross on blue field. = *The Åland Islands (Finish Ter.)*

XXXIII – Scandinavian country. White and red cross on blue field. = *Iceland*

XXXIV – Small mountain country near France. Blue – Yellow (crest centered) – Red = *Andorra*

XXXV – Scandinavian country. White and blue cross on red field. = *Norway*

XXXVI – Split up Jugo unit. Yellow triangle w stars around on blue field. = *Bosnia and Herzegovina*

XXXVII – Central Europe. Blue field (Yellow crown left), Above. Red field, Below. = *Liechtenstein*

XXXVIII – S of France, Principality. Red field above and White field below. = *Monaco*

XXXIX – Split up Jugo unit. Yellow crest on Red field. = *Montenegro*

XXXX – Horizontal. Red, Blue and White (crowned crest left) = *Serbia*

XXXXI – White centered cross on red field. = *Switzerland*

...this concludes the *Europe*-session...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 23, 2008)

...moved downthread...


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, Grey_Wolf.

XXXXII is Argentina.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi and Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

Welcome to the new game.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 26, 2008)

XXXXIV is Chile.
XXXXVI is Bolivia.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

Try again XXXXVI.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 27, 2008)

XXXXV is Columbia.
XXXXVI is Equador.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 31, 2008)

LII is Uruguay.
LIII is Venezuela.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

And, of course, its L for 50 in Roman numerals.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 7, 2008)

XXXXIX is Paraguay.
L is Peru.
LI is Suriname.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 9, 2008)

Well done, Starbrow! U may continue.

...the *America* session...

XXXXII – Horizontal. Lightblue – White – Lightblue (centered sun in the white field) = *Argentina* 

XXXXIII – Horizontal. Red, Yellow & Green. 

XXXXIV – Blue square left (White star) – White field Above – Red field Below = *Chile*

XXXXV – Horizontal. Thick Yellow field, thin Blue and Red fields. = *Columbia*

XXXXVI – Horizontal. Thick Yellow field, thin Blue and Red fields (centered crest) = *Equador*

XXXXVII – Diagonal. Left, Light-Green + Right, Yellow (Red star centered) 

XXXXVIII – Left, Red + Black + Yellow + White Triangles on Green Field 

XXXXIX – Horizontal. Red, White & Blue (Redcircled crest centered) = *Paraguay*

L – Vertical. Red + White + Red = *Peru*

LI – Horizontal. Green + thin White + Red (Yellow star centered) + thin White + Green = *Suriname*

LII – Horizontal. Yellow sun top left. Blue and White striped field = *Uruguay*

LIII – Horizontal. Yellow, Blue (Semi-circle of White Stars centered) & Red = *Venezuela*

...and this concludes the *South America* Session...

…the *Caribbean* Session…

LIV – Light-Blue field + Red four-studded star top left + Two thin Yellow Lines bottom 

LV – Red field + Triangle composed of Black top w Yellow sun, Blue middle and White bottom fields. 

LVI – Dark Blue field – Union Jack top left – Shield: Yellow mark on white field Light-Blue bottom 

LVII – Left Black horizontal triangle. Horizontal. Light-Blue field + Yellow field + Light-Blue field 

LVIII – Vertical. MediumDark Blue + Yellow (Black trident centered) + MediumDark Blue 

LIX – Dark Blue field – Union Jack top left – Image: White figure on green yellow markings around. 

LX – Dark Blue field – Union Jack top left – Shield: Yellow produce on Green tortoise above, Yellow lion on Red field on top, White & Blue wavy lines on which there is three Black five-studded stars, below is a caption. 

LXI – Left Red triangle (White five-studded star centered). Blue, White, Blue, White, Blue in horizontal lines right.


----------

